

Meet as many people as possible (you're already paying for it) - dpolaske
https://medium.com/life-tips/be32b33d04c9

======
a3voices
It is so annoying to meet random people that I just don't do it often. Because
you have to put a lot of effort into the conversation usually.

~~~
dpolaske
I agree completely random is not good. I meant random in the sense that there
is not a set agenda and you are meeting them for the first time. But yes,
there has to be some context. In these meetings I have done 100% of the people
have been in tech.

